# Mods



## mithertap (Jun 24, 2017)

I am sure this will have been covered but couldnt find all the answers

I was looking at mods, i have gotten  mesh for the Coal basket just cant decide on sizes whats the norm out there ,  

Also whats the sizes i would need for the Tuning plate and the deflector plate that i see people attach to the fire box side .  much appreciated .

Thanks in advance


----------

